# Help with time share location in Costa Rica



## sbfrench (Jan 19, 2007)

My husband and I want to go to CR but I'm not sure if we should just rent hotels or exchange 1 week timeshare.  The 2 places we're interested in seeing are The Arenal Volcano and Manuel Antonio.  Is there a timeshare located close enough to the Arenal Volcano where it wouldn't be too difficult to visit with a car.  If there is I thought we could spend 1 week there visiting sights and then rent a hotel near Manuel Antonio for a couple of nights.  

Please let me know what timeshares are at a good location, I definitely do not want the one in San Jose, I wouldn't want to spend 1 week in a big city.


----------



## eal (Jan 19, 2007)

We enjoy Costa Rica very much, but we typically do things the opposite of what you are suggesting.  We fly into Liberia, stay in hotels in Guanacaste (my favourite is Los Almendros de Octotal, right on the beach) but there is a lovely hotel at Arenal called the Arenal Volcano Inn.


When we go to Manuel Antonio we stay at Pueblo Real, RCI #2883.  There is much to see and do in the area.


----------



## sbfrench (Jan 19, 2007)

How far is Pueblo Real to Manuel Antonio?  Is that the only good timeshare to stay at as far as location.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 19, 2007)

How do you trade into this timeshare which has only 15 units?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## eal (Jan 19, 2007)

Pueblo Real is at Isla Damas, about 3 km from Quepos, which is 8 km from Manuel Antonio.  

I belong to Geoholiday who owns the units but they are never hard to book - pm me if you would like more specific information


----------

